# Need Info On HalfLytely Test This Week Help



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

My Colonoscopy is scheduled for Thursday Mid AM. The Doctor gave me the Half Lytely Prep. Why do you have to take the Pills too? Can't you just take the Drink and no Pills or half the pills. I am afraid to take the pills for fear they will be too harsh on my stomach which is very sensitive. It also says that people that have heart murmurs should not take the pills. I am so confused and scared about this test or should I say this prep. Like if I have a serious reaction no one will be around to help me. Which flavor is the best between the orange and the cherry. I don't like lemon-lime. Is it better to fast with liquids a couple days before and if you eat light what is the best foods to eat. I am vegetarian. This board is wonderful since I do not feel so alone now. Thanks because I just don't know if I can do this.


----------

